# Ct Arborist License



## Tree Pig (Dec 10, 2009)

Any of the Ct guys here have the Ct Arborist License? I just picked up Pirones book and started studying I was wondering what else someone that has taken it would suggest for test prep.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 10, 2009)

You need the "pesticide applicator training manual" (or core manual). That should keep you out of trouble for a while, its a thrill a minute that one.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 10, 2009)

does this look like it

http://www.agriscience.msu.edu/certifications/pesticide/pesticideapplicatormanual.pdf


----------



## ALPINE TREE CO. (Dec 13, 2009)

I would take the arboriculture 101 class put on by the CTPA. It is offered in the fall and winter. It will go over everything that is on the CT test and your best study materials.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 13, 2009)

ALPINE TREE CO. said:


> I would take the arboriculture 101 class put on by the CTPA. It is offered in the fall and winter. It will go over everything that is on the CT test and your best study materials.



Yeah I am thinking about it but schedule is not really conducive with attending the class


----------



## cwayne (Dec 14, 2009)

*Arborculture 101*

Stihlomatic,

I took the course this spring and have the notes. I'm in Glastonbury if you want to check them out.

Chris


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 14, 2009)

Cool sounds good,You take the test yet?


----------



## Brush Hog (Dec 14, 2009)

Save your time/gas and don't bother with the CTPA class. I took it last winter and wish I hadn't. When they tell you at the first class "you won't pass the test the first time you take it" made me wonder why I was taking the class. Call DEP up in Hartford and they will tell ya what you need and you can get study material from them. I won't tell ya how many times I took it and still don't have it. I did miss it by 2 points last time I took it . Going to spend this winter studying for the test in the spring.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 14, 2009)

Brush Hog said:


> Save your time/gas and don't bother with the CTPA class. I took it last winter and wish I hadn't. When they tell you at the first class "you won't pass the test the first time you take it" made me wonder why I was taking the class. Call DEP up in Hartford and they will tell ya what you need and you can get study material from them. I won't tell ya how many times I took it and still don't have it. I did miss it by 2 points last time I took it . Going to spend this winter studying for the test in the spring.



My ex girlfriend took that class as well. she pretty much said the same thing yer saying - then threw that core manual at me. She got a 96 if I remember correctly, her first time. She was a pretty smart one though...I suppose thats why shes my ex. lol. 

She did fail the tree id walk though, so I walked her thru that part and she passed that the next time, along with the oral part.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Dec 14, 2009)

mds you watch you language lmao

:jawdrop:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 14, 2009)

ClimbinArbor said:


> mds you watch you language lmao
> 
> :jawdrop:



Lol. Sicko!

I had her doing some injections for a short time. It was pretty funny slapping her on the :censored: while she was checking the uptake. She didnt really think so though.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 14, 2009)

*i'm skipp,ing the CTPA class.*

i'm going to just study and take the test when i have time.shouldn't be that difficult.

i know a lot of guys that took it several times.

i know a few guys who have passed and shouldn't be doing tree work.this renting you license crap out should be stopped ASAP.that is just wrong.not fair to the guys trying to get the license legit.proof the state just wants your money and doesn't give a hoot about the trees.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 14, 2009)

fishercat said:


> i'm going to just study and take the test when i have time.shouldn't be that difficult.
> 
> i know a lot of guys that took it several times.
> 
> i know a few guys who have passed and shouldn't be doing tree work.this renting you license crap out should be stopped ASAP.that is just wrong.not fair to the guys trying to get the license legit.proof the state just wants your money and doesn't give a hoot about the trees.



.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 14, 2009)

Well the major study material is Pirones Tree Maintenance (I have) The core manual I am ordering and then mainly ANSI crap and a Tree ID book. So now that we are all here lets plan a Ct get together. Fishercat your in charge.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 14, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well the major study material is Pirones Tree Maintenance


when was that published like 1980?

And they recommend ANSI and not the ISA BMP's? weird.

rent out? like trading carbon credits?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 14, 2009)

Not really sure if its legal, but it seems to satisfy the competition (working under the ex's licence that is) and the DEP.

Not really relevant sinse it runs out in january due to lack of ceu's anyway.

Besides mds answers to the tree gods anyway. 

But yeah, I gotta get studying.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 14, 2009)

treeseer said:


> when was that published like 1980?
> 
> And they recommend ANSI and not the ISA BMP's? weird.
> 
> rent out? like trading carbon credits?



7th edition pub 2000. 

this is the rest of the material

Douglas, Sharon M. 2003. Disease Management Guide for Connecticut Arborists , Department of Plant Pathology and Ecology, The Connecticut Agricultural Experiment Station, New Haven, Connecticut.

Welch, Kenneth and T. M. Abbey. 2002. Pesticide Guide Toward Integrated Pest Management for Connecticut Arborists, Department of Entomology, The Connecticut Agricultural Experiment Station, New Haven Connecticut.

The above two booklets are updated biannually and are distributed through a cooperative agreement with the Connecticut Tree Protective Association (CTPA). They may be purchased by contacting CTPA at 58 Old Post Road, PO Box 356, Northford, Connecticut 06472-0356, phone: (203) 484-2512 or (888) 919-2872 www.CTPA.org

ANSI Z133.1 American National Standard for Arboricultural Operations-Pruning, Repairing, Maintaining, and Removing Trees, and Cutting Brush-Safety Requirements Revision 2001, American National Standards Institute, New York, NY. **

ANSI A300 Part 1, Tree Care Operations- Tree, Shrub, and Other Woody Plant Maintenance-Standard Practices Revision 2001,American National Standards Institute, New York, NY. **

ANSI A300 Part 2, Tree Care Operations-Tree, Shrub, and Other Woody Plant Maintenance-Standard Practices (Fertilization) Revision 1998, American National Standards Institute, New York, NY. **

ANSI A300 Part 3, Tree Care Operations-Tree, Shrub, and Other Woody Plant Maintenance-Standard Practices (Support Systems, Cabling, Bracing, and Guying), Revision 2000, American National Standards Institute, New York, NY.**

ANSI A300 Part 4, Lightning Protection Systems, 2002, American National Standards Institute, New York, NY.**

** The ANSI standards are available from Global Engineering Documents, Customer Service Department, 15 Inverness Way East, Englewood, CO 80112, phone: (800) 854-7179, www.global.ihs.com Note that companion simple language guides are available from the International Society of Arborists (ISA); see contact information below.

Hartman, John Richard et al. 2000. Pirone’s Tree Maintenance, 7th edition, Oxford University Press, New York, NY 10016. ISBN : 0195119916. (The updated edition of Pirone’s standard text on arboriculture.)

Shigo, Alex L., Tree Basics, 1996, Shigo & Trees, Associates, P.O. Box 769, Durham NH 03824-0769. ISBN: 094356316X.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Dec 14, 2009)

What part of CT are you guys from?

I grew up in Brookfield though am now living in California. Looking forward to visiting some family back there over Christmas. Man, I bet it's cold!


----------



## treeseer (Dec 14, 2009)

Do NOT get ANSI standards from IHS Global--they are double what ISA charges (and who says ISA is a cash-grab outfit?)

$34 per plus $17 shipping! I can sell the ISA BMP's for $8 each; Sherrill's are $7 each, shipping extra.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 14, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Do NOT get ANSI standards from IHS Global--they are double what ISA charges (and who says ISA is a cash-grab outfit?)
> 
> $34 per plus $17 shipping! I can sell the ISA BMP's for $8 each; Sherrill's are $7 each, shipping extra.



Thanks for the replies all.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 14, 2009)

*i got no issue with you MDS.*



tree MDS said:


> Not really sure if its legal, but it seems to satisfy the competition (working under the ex's licence that is) and the DEP.
> 
> Not really relevant sinse it runs out in january due to lack of ceu's anyway.
> 
> ...



i know you know what you're doing.it's the landscrapers renting out a license # from some so called arborist that is never on site,he just gets a check every month.that is BS and defeats the purpose of regulation.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 14, 2009)

*Brookfield is a nice area.*



mikewhite85 said:


> What part of CT are you guys from?
> 
> I grew up in Brookfield though am now living in California. Looking forward to visiting some family back there over Christmas. Man, I bet it's cold!



a little too crowded for me.

i'm east of Hartford.right across the river in Glastonbury.


----------



## UCWill (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello Gentlemen,
I just passed the last part of the CT Arborist Exam two weeks ago. Yes, It was a bear. I passed it on the first try, sort of. I passed the written and Tree ID but got a 65 on the oral. I passed to oral with an 88 on my "retake". I have some pointers, study materials and moral support for any who need it. I'm located in Columbia, CT. I also passed the Custom Grounds Supervisory Ornamental & Turf back in March and could help anyone interested in that one as well if interested.
What I can tell you is that the oral is purely a crap shoot. They can ask you virtually anything. This is the reason that alot of people don't pass the first time. I had questions and examiners that were impossible on the first try and very practical and reasonable on the second. One of the examiners told me that 90% pass the Tree ID but less than 50% pass the oral. I didn't hear any figures on the written.
I am happy to share more if anyone feels they can benefit from my recent experience with the test.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 17, 2009)

UCWill said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> I just passed the last part of the CT Arborist Exam two weeks ago. Yes, It was a bear. I passed it on the first try, sort of. I passed the written and Tree ID but got a 65 on the oral. I passed to oral with an 88 on my "retake". I have some pointers, study materials and moral support for any who need it. I'm located in Columbia, CT. I also passed the Custom Grounds Supervisory Ornamental & Turf back in March and could help anyone interested in that one as well if interested.
> What I can tell you is that the oral is purely a crap shoot. They can ask you virtually anything. This is the reason that alot of people don't pass the first time. I had questions and examiners that were impossible on the first try and very practical and reasonable on the second. One of the examiners told me that 90% pass the Tree ID but less than 50% pass the oral. I didn't hear any figures on the written.
> I am happy to share more if anyone feels they can benefit from my recent experience with the test.



Welcome to AS man good to have another Ct person around. My first question is what did you do to prepare, study on your own or did you take the 101 course? Oh yeah and thanks for the reply by the way.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 17, 2009)

I can use all the pointers you have to offer, and may be interested in study material if you are willing to part with it at a decent price.


----------



## UCWill (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks,
I took Arboriculture 101 back in 2001 when I first thought about obtaining the license. Overall, I think its good since the fee includes most of the study materials you'll need and then some. This includes the ANSI specs which can get expensive.
This course is put on by CTPA which is sort of an "old boys network". I come more from the planting side of things versus climbing in trees. They tend to look down on people not swinging from branches (my opinion and a few others).
I mostly studied on my own. Most people ace the Safety on the written, which is the Core manual stuff(mostly common sense). The tree ID is also not usually what gets people. The arboriculture on the written and the oral were the two most difficult for me. The written is an old test, at least 20 years old from what DEP staff tells me.
They ask you about pesticides and issues from 20 years ago. Pretty odd.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 17, 2009)

*interesting.*



UCWill said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> I just passed the last part of the CT Arborist Exam two weeks ago. Yes, It was a bear. I passed it on the first try, sort of. I passed the written and Tree ID but got a 65 on the oral. I passed to oral with an 88 on my "retake". I have some pointers, study materials and moral support for any who need it. I'm located in Columbia, CT. I also passed the Custom Grounds Supervisory Ornamental & Turf back in March and could help anyone interested in that one as well if interested.
> What I can tell you is that the oral is purely a crap shoot. They can ask you virtually anything. This is the reason that alot of people don't pass the first time. I had questions and examiners that were impossible on the first try and very practical and reasonable on the second. One of the examiners told me that 90% pass the Tree ID but less than 50% pass the oral. I didn't hear any figures on the written.
> I am happy to share more if anyone feels they can benefit from my recent experience with the test.



i have heard those figures as well.did they charge you again for the retake? a trick to raise revenue would not surprise me with these clowns.


----------



## UCWill (Dec 17, 2009)

No charge for retake. However, you are right. The governor doubled the fees for professional licensing. The exam cost $25 when I started the process in March. It's now $50.
Also I believe the license registration is now double. Not sure what it was before.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 17, 2009)

*nice of them ain't it?*



UCWill said:


> No charge for retake. However, you are right. The governor doubled the fees for professional licensing. The exam cost $25 when I started the process in March. It's now $50.
> Also I believe the license registration is now double. Not sure what it was before.



Congrats on getting your license.i am in Glastonbury and i am out your way often.i'd like to get together sometime and gets some pointers or advice.if you ever need a hand let me know.i can PM you my cell if you like.


----------



## UCWill (Dec 17, 2009)

I would be happy to meet you for a cup of coffee at a Dunkin Donuts most anytime as long as its not snowing.
Bill 860-303-5070 cell


----------



## fishercat (Dec 17, 2009)

*i'll buy you all the coffee you want.*



UCWill said:


> I would be happy to meet you for a cup of coffee at a Dunkin Donuts most anytime as long as its not snowing.
> Bill 860-303-5070 cell



if it's snowing,i'll pick you up.

my cell is 860-916-3290 Steve


----------



## UCWill (Dec 17, 2009)

If its snowing, I may be a plow pilot. That's what I meant by that.


----------



## ALPINE TREE CO. (Dec 17, 2009)

What you get out of the class depends on what you put in. Each week the class is taught by different people that have been in the industry for a long time. The knowledge that you can get just by talking to these guys is unlimited. You can also make a lot of good contacts and gain access to resources. The only part of the class that i didn't like was the drive, other than that I learned a lot of things that i didn't learn from reading the materials. As far as taking the test i cant help you out, I got sick of the cold and rain and sold my company and moved to Phoenix, AZ before i got a chance to take the test. I used to be out of Ellington NE of Hartford


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 17, 2009)

ALPINE TREE CO. said:


> What you get out of the class depends on what you put in. Each week the class is taught by different people that have been in the industry for a long time. The knowledge that you can get just by talking to these guys is unlimited. You can also make a lot of good contacts and gain access to resources. The only part of the class that i didn't like was the drive, other than that I learned a lot of things that i didn't learn from reading the materials. As far as taking the test i cant help you out, I got sick of the cold and rain and sold my company and moved to Phoenix, AZ before i got a chance to take the test. I used to be out of Ellington NE of Hartford



You didnt live on 286 there did you. Guy there had a big chipper and trucks and all but slowly its all been gone.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 17, 2009)

Steve the class starts 1-10 lets go man you can drive.


----------



## UCWill (Dec 17, 2009)

Agreed.
As with any class, you reap what you sow in terms of benefit to you. However, let's not make this class out to be something that it's not. My feeling is that if you take the class and he tells you that most people don't pass on the first try; that's a failure of the teaching curriculum as much as lack of study on the part of the candidates.
The DEP study course for Ornamental and Turf tells you the same thing about pass rates. Are they proud of this? Having taken both of these exams within the past year, I can tell you that both are outdated and lacking parallel with Arboriculture 101 (albeit circa 2001) and the prep course for O&T in East Haven.
Most of the people in these courses seemed clueless and intimidated by the exam. Not exactly a good frame of mind to pass.


----------



## ALPINE TREE CO. (Dec 17, 2009)

You also have to take into consideration the amount of things that they are trying to teach you in a once a week 10 week class. The class is just meant to outline whats on the test and briefly touch on each thing.

I think your talking about Warwick, he had the big 10 wheel yellow monster bucket truck? I used to be around the corner on lower butcher rd and windermere ave. I sold it about a year and a half ago. where are you out of? what company are you with?


----------



## UCWill (Dec 17, 2009)

With all due respect, Alpine Tree.
It sounds as if you took the course but not the test. What insight do you offer about the class and its relevance to the CT DEP Arborist examination?


----------



## ALPINE TREE CO. (Dec 17, 2009)

like I said, I never took the test. I did take the class and learned a lot that I used in my day to day work. If I could go back I would take it again.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 17, 2009)

Let me see if I got this right.
In Ct you don't have to have a license if you only do takedowns but if you trim a tree you need to have a license? Is this enforced?


----------



## fishercat (Dec 17, 2009)

*that is what i figured.*



UCWill said:


> If its snowing, I may be a plow pilot. That's what I meant by that.



i was messing with ya.


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's enforced to a point. Depends on the town, and so forth. I've heard of guys getting turned in. I know of guys who should be turned in, but aren't. I mean if somebody gets turned in, the DEP says to them you have 3 options... 1. give us your arborist license # and we'll leave you alone, 2. pay $1,000 and sign something saying that you know you did wrong and will either not do it again, or will get the license. 3. fight it, and the $1,000 fine turns into a $25,000 fine + court costs and all of that jazz. I was ready to turn in 1 guy this spring, but couldn't bring myself to do that to the guy. In the end somebody else turned him in. The DEP isn't going to run around looking at people's trucks and work... but they are supposed to follow up to complaints which are filed against companies doing work illegally. 

I spoke with Dr. Douglas a few weeks ago at a seminar and stated that I would be a lot more inclined to turn people in if the DEP utilized an electronic filing system. As is you have to print up a form, fill it out, and then mail it into the DEP or CTPA. If I could simply go to a website, punch in some information and click "submit" I'd be turning them in during my lunch break for fun.

As far as how the law is written goes, yes anything other than removals and grinding requires a license. I asked Dr. Douglas about consults... she said that if you put anything on paper other than "cut down 1 tree, $1000..." you would be breaking the law. So it would be in the best interest of one who is not licensed to recommend nothing but removals.

Now as far as the test and class go... my education is geared more towards the ISA test, and IPM. The first time I took the written part I failed. The second time I took the test I passed. Basically I loosened up my brain. Somebody else told me "Don't overthink it." I said "Don't think about what the right answer is, but instead think about what answer THEY want." If you can do that, then you shouldn't have any problems. As far as the ID and oral goes... for the ID you should definately walk the property in New Haven before hand, and hope for a day with crappy weather. Apparently if it's bad weather they will simply say "What is that tree?" X20. So if you know that it's a flowering dogwood you'll pass, if you don't then you're screwed. I will say this, they have some trees on that property that you RARELY see in the course of regular work. The oral isn't terrible either, just relax, and if you know you're stuff you'll pass.. if you don't know what you are talking about you will fail. They WILL help you to get the right answers out if you are close, but I heard that they will also help you to hang yourself if you don't know it.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 17, 2009)

*yes it's true.*



treemandan said:


> Let me see if I got this right.
> In Ct you don't have to have a license if you only do takedowns but if you trim a tree you need to have a license? Is this enforced?



this is Connecticut.Logic is not common here.don't look to hard for it,you'll get a screaming headache.

it is enforced to a point.usually when a jealous or rival tree company snitches on a competitor.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 18, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Let me see if I got this right.
> In Ct you don't have to have a license if you only do takedowns but if you trim a tree you need to have a license? Is this enforced?



Yep. You can get out of prison for smuggling drugs, buy a crane with the proceeds (and everything else you could possibly dream of. new, of course!), read about cutting trees on the internet, put a climber on the hook (without needing a licence to run the crane either) and go to work. Just like that. 

But no pruning without a licence, not even a limb.

Gotta love CT.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 18, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Yep. You can get out of prison for smuggling drugs, buy a crane with the proceeds (and everything else you could possibly dream of. new, of course!), read about cutting trees on the internet, put a climber on the hook (without needing a licence to run the crane either) and go to work. Just like that.
> 
> But no pruning without a licence, not even a limb.
> 
> Gotta love CT.



Thats the reason they need to develop different licenses, like one for master arborist (encompasses all aspects), one for climbing arborist (pruning,cabling,bracing) and one for people who are interested in pest control and fertilization but not anything else.

Seems simple to me. A lot more people would be licensed, state gets more money we are all happy. I have no interest in fertilization but have to learn all this crap to get a damn license.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 18, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thats the reason they need to develop different licenses, like one for master arborist (encompasses all aspects), one for climbing arborist (pruning,cabling,bracing) and one for people who are interested in pest control and fertilization but not anything else.
> 
> Seems simple to me. A lot more people would be licensed, state gets more money we are all happy. I have no interest in fertilization but have to learn all this crap to get a damn license.



I hear you there. I'm sorta interested in all of it though (some things more than others of course). This tree thing is all I done for a living the last 20 yrs - I'm sorta commited. The legwork sucks though, I agree.

My ex was Nofa accredited as well as the arb licence. We looked into compost tea brewers and all that for a while. That even interested me to a point...pretty neat stuff actually. I would actually like to know how to do all that someday - even if I didnt make a fortune on it right off. 

Again, I'm at that point where I realize if your just a takedown guy, your really only ever gonna be small time. no offence to anyone, just an observation based on my years at this gig.


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 18, 2009)

Maryland is the same way. Doesn't make any sense at all. Why not have 1 license for pruning and removals?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 18, 2009)

Toddppm said:


> Maryland is the same way. Doesn't make any sense at all. Why not have 1 license for pruning and removals?



Maybe they dont want to make it too easy for you to get at thier money.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 18, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I hear you there. I'm sorta interested in all of it though (some things more than others of course). This tree thing is all I done for a living the last 20 yrs - I'm sorta commited. The legwork sucks though, I agree.
> 
> My ex was Nofa accredited as well as the arb licence. We looked into compost tea brewers and all that for a while. That even interested me to a point...pretty neat stuff actually. I would actually like to know how to do all that someday - even if I didnt make a fortune on it right off.
> 
> Again, I'm at that point where I realize if your just a takedown guy, your really only ever gonna be small time. no offence to anyone, just an observation based on my years at this gig.



I am not really concerned about getting huge, but I do know that I turn work that involves pruning and cabling only. Have I ever pruned a tree for someone I was doing a removal for? well of course not... but I am pretty sure being able to legal bid on and get business doing pruning and cabling even just small jobs is going to bring in more business in the long run. I would be interested in being able to diagnose and recommend treatment for all aspects of tree care. I am just not real interested in the chemical part. Maybe some organic treatments or less invasive or hazardous chemicals.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 18, 2009)

Toddppm said:


> Maryland is the same way. Doesn't make any sense at all. Why not have 1 license for pruning and removals?



Exactly I agree with you. But to be the devils advocate maybe their thinking if they make you learn a little more about everything you can treat the problem instead of just cutting and leaving. If that be the case I guess they have a point.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not really interested in getting huge either. I just want to be a better treeguy. Its what I do. I've got the takedown thing down pretty good - to the point where theres really not much stressing about any of the trees around here, i.e., crane work, climbing/bucket, some exp. with the grcs. So where next?? wood boring weevils I guess.

No pain, no gain! right ossifer??


----------



## joeyhabs9814 (Feb 13, 2016)

hi yall, 
i recently passed the ct arborist written exam with a 84 on safety and 76 on arborist section and studying for the oral/plant id right now.
i am posting to help people as i came here for extra information on the ct arborist license
-safety portion. pretty straight foward. understand the pertinant pesticide statues and regulations found under ctpa.org. there 5-6 questions on that such as: how many unlicensed operators are allowed to work under a supervisory applicator. understand the duties of a superivsory arborist such as record keeping, written instructions, etc.. know how to properly start a chainsaw, (chainsaws weighing 15lbs or more must have a seperate line to hold them in a tree), etc.. in my test i was given an example pesticide lable and was asked questions on the label. i was asked what a neonoticide was so know the different types of traditional pesticides such as organophospahtes and carbomates and know biorational pesticides such as bacillus thuringensis. also on the safety portion what info you have to give to a customer and so on... know cabling requirements! i was asked several questions on lightning, bracing, and props
-arborist portion you have to know all the biology of a tree. such as the four different functions of a root system, understand respiration, transpiration. i was given a picture of a cut tree trunk and i had to label it starting from the inside out (heartwood, spring wood, phloem, cambium, xylem, corck cambium). know all of the insects and diseases thouroughly and the types of plants they commonly attack. also knowing the treatments is a must. example is i was asked when and how to treat oak leaf blister and the answer was a protectant fungicide chlorathonil at bud break. also a couple questions on there was was: a strong root flare on one side of tree and on the otherside of the tree there is no flare is a sign of: i said girdling root. hope this helps. know what sevin pesticide is. the treatment and signs of fire blight, scab etc..


----------



## Brad Gould (May 23, 2016)

joeyhabs9814 said:


> hi yall,
> i recently passed the ct arborist written exam with a 84 on safety and 76 on arborist section and studying for the oral/plant id right now.
> i am posting to help people as i came here for extra information on the ct arborist license
> -safety portion. pretty straight foward. understand the pertinant pesticide statues and regulations found under ctpa.org. there 5-6 questions on that such as: how many unlicensed operators are allowed to work under a supervisory applicator. understand the duties of a superivsory arborist such as record keeping, written instructions, etc.. know how to properly start a chainsaw, (chainsaws weighing 15lbs or more must have a seperate line to hold them in a tree), etc.. in my test i was given an example pesticide lable and was asked questions on the label. i was asked what a neonoticide was so know the different types of traditional pesticides such as organophospahtes and carbomates and know biorational pesticides such as bacillus thuringensis. also on the safety portion what info you have to give to a customer and so on... know cabling requirements! i was asked several questions on lightning, bracing, and props
> -arborist portion you have to know all the biology of a tree. such as the four different functions of a root system, understand respiration, transpiration. i was given a picture of a cut tree trunk and i had to label it starting from the inside out (heartwood, spring wood, phloem, cambium, xylem, corck cambium). know all of the insects and diseases thouroughly and the types of plants they commonly attack. also knowing the treatments is a must. example is i was asked when and how to treat oak leaf blister and the answer was a protectant fungicide chlorathonil at bud break. also a couple questions on there was was: a strong root flare on one side of tree and on the otherside of the tree there is no flare is a sign of: i said girdling root. hope this helps. know what sevin pesticide is. the treatment and signs of fire blight, scab etc..


Joey,
I'm currently studying to take the CT Arborist Test, any additional information you can provide would certainly be helpful. I've been learning for about 3 years now and I want to get licensed and make a career out of this. I have been offered a job as a utility arborist, I don't see myself breaking into this industry any other way without having to drag brush and work 60 hours a week at minimal pay.
Thanks
Brad


----------

